# Steelhead fishing



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't fished in a river for many years since my Dad and I fished for coho in the Huron river. I am interested in steelhead fishing. I live in Avon and I hear some strays get into the Black river, Cuyahoga river and the Huron river. Anyone wanting to give me some guidance as to where to try would be greatly appreciated. I also have an "in" for a place to fish for big catfish in the Huron river if anyone is interested. Big means 40-50 lb catfish. Thanks in advance for any help. 

Birdie


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Birdie,

I would go to Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake or Gander Mountain in Avon. Ask them to fix you up with the steelhead gear - you won't need a rod and reel at this point - just some floats, hooks, split shot, spawn sacks, and a few jigs.

Next, I would checkout folks fishing at Rock Cliff Springs, Morley Ford, Horse Ford in the Rocky River - see how they work the gear they are using. If you have money, hire a guide. Almost no one will catch a steelhead the first time out unless they fish with someone experienced. 

Also, read the posts on this website - we have a steelhead newbie thread on OGF somewhere, and you'll have to search for it. Best of luck.


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks RiverDoc. I will search around.


----------



## slackanizer (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the newbie thread is a a sticky on this page. Be careful, steeleheading quickly becomes addictive


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

slackanizer said:


> I think the newbie thread is a a sticky on this page. Be careful, steeleheading quickly becomes addictive


Second that..... Havent even had a hook up yet!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Birdie, sent you a pm.

Jeremy Wade is my hero.
FisherPro


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Jeremy Wade is a bum!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Jeremy Wade is a bum!


hey you try fishing for a man eating catfish only to be inprisoned by angry chinese police... JK LOL!!!!


----------

